# gaint prickly molting?



## Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I Hope some of you know a little about stick bugs, Do they stop eating if they r gonna molt?

Joe


----------



## Ian (Mar 18, 2005)

Joe,

Well, I have kept them for years, about 30 diffferent species in total. They do thend to stop eating, but usually for 1 day, and stay in the same place. I take it they are ginat pricklies you are talking about, extatsoma tiaratum? You cannot really go wrong with these, unless you are giving them the wrong food source. What are you feeding them on, and do you spray them?

Cheers,

ian


----------



## Joe (Mar 18, 2005)

I feed them bramble and yes i do spray them. In fact, it molted 2day

Thanks for the help

Joe


----------

